# ClamAV scheinbar kaputt?



## M. Zink (21. Juni 2010)

Der Server ist nicht mal 24 Stunden alt und ich bin schon versucht noch mal alles neu zu machen. Irgendwas stimmt mit ClamAV nicht und ich bekomme das Problem nicht in den Griff. Hellhörig bin ich geworden nachdem ich in den Mail Logs geschaut habe ob ich einen Grund finde, warum weder Mails auf dem Server ankommen noch verschickt werden. In den Mail Logs sind folgende Einträge zu finden.



> Jun 21 22:01:47 server1 amavis[4978]: (04978-05) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: 2, retrying (2)
> Jun 21 22:01:53 server1 amavis[4978]: (04978-05) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.
> Jun 21 22:01:53 server1 amavis[4978]: (04978-05) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
> Jun 21 22:01:53 server1 amavis[4978]: (04978-05) (!!)run_av (ClamAV-clamscan) FAILED - unexpected exit 50, output="LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************\nLibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***\nLibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***\nLibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************\nLibClamAV Error: cli_hex2str(): Malformed hexstring: This ClamAV version has reached End of Life! Please upgrade to version 0.95 or later. For more information see  www.clamav.net/eol-clamav-094 and www.clamav.net/download (length: 169)\nLibClamAV Error: Problem parsing database at line 740\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load daily.ndb: Malformed database\nLibClamAV Error: cli_tgzload: Can't load daily.ndb\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load /var/lib/clamav//daily.cld: Malformed database\nERROR: Malformed database"
> ...


Sorry das ich den gesamten Teil aus dem Log hier rein packe aber ich wollte nichts auslassen. Wobei der wirklich beunruhigende Teil in der darauf folgenden Zeile kommt.


> Jun 21 22:01:53 server1 postfix/smtp[5948]: 876B242201DA: to=<info@mailadomäne.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=7.4, delays=0.28/0/0/7.1, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451-4.5.0 Error in processing, id=04978-05, virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan unexpected exit 50, output="LibClamAV Warning: *********************************************************** 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     *** 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq *** 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Warning: *********************************************************** 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: cli_hex2str(): Malformed hexstring: This ClamAV version has reached End of Life! Please upgrade to version 0.95 or later. For more information see  www.clamav.net/eol-clamav-094 and www.clamav.net/download (length: 169) 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: Problem parsing database at line 740 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: Can't load daily.ndb: Malformed database 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: cli_tgzload: Can't load daily.ndb 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: Can't load /var/lib/clamav//daily.cld: Malformed database 451 4.5.0 ERROR: Malformed database" at (eval 88) line 527. (in reply to end of DATA command))


Das hört sich für mich so an, dass der Server keine Mails empfängt, da mit ClamAV was nicht grade is.

Ich hab mir gedacht bevor ich jetzt lange rum mache installier ich ClamAV einfach ganz neu und fertig. Folgenden Fehler bekomme ich dabei dann.


> server1:/# apt-get install --reinstall clamav-daemon
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


Das heißt einfach so neu installieren is auch nicht drin.

Und wieso sagt mir apt-get update && apt-get update eigentlich es gibt keine Updates wenn z.B. ClamAV in der vorliegenden Version schon "End of Life" ist und man mindestens 095 oder neuer nehmen soll?

Kann es nach dem Log her wirklich sein, dass der Server keine Mails empfängt oder versendet nur wegen dem ClamAV oder was is da los?


----------



## Burge (21. Juni 2010)

Update mal dein sources in apt um das volatile verzeichniss von debian und installiere mal ne aktuelle version von clamav.

steht doch alles in den logs die version ist zu alt und damit ungültig.


----------



## M. Zink (21. Juni 2010)

Nun ja, ich denke ein Hinweis in irgendeiner Form im HowTo wäre dann nicht schlecht. Ich sag sicher nicht das ich gerne alles vorgekaut haben möchte aber das is ja auch echt mal doof gemacht das man nicht die neueste Version bekommt.

Wie mache ich das mit dem Apt und dem volatile? Wie füge ich die Quelle hinzu damit ich ClamAV updaten kann?


----------



## Burge (21. Juni 2010)

ist mehrfach hier im forum beschrieben such einfach mal nach clamav und apt. Bist nicht der einzige der das Problem hatte.

zb hier


----------



## M. Zink (21. Juni 2010)

OK also wie es aussieht bin ich ein Stück weiter. Das mit der Source.list für Apt hat geklappt und ich hab ClamAV noch mal neu installiert und auch Updates gezogen sowie freshclam ausgeführt. Der ClamAV scheint jetzt zu rennen. Auch Emails kann ich jetzt empfangen und versenden. Wobei ich noch nicht so 100% sicher bin ob jetzt wirklich alles schön ist. Mit mailq | wc -l kann ich mir ja den MailQ anschauen und da sind obwohl ich die bereits eingerichteten Mailadressen alle abgerufen habe noch immer 98 Einträge. Deutet das immer noch auf ein Problem hin oder sind das z.B. Systemmeldungen die nicht ordentlich zugestellt bzw. nicht abgerufen werden weil sie an irgend ne Mailadresse gehen die es nicht wirklich gibt?


----------



## Burge (21. Juni 2010)

schau dir die mails an halt an die müssten in irgendeinem deferred verzeichniss liegen. Evtl wurdest du ja auch als spamschleuder schon mißbraucht


----------



## Laubie (22. Juni 2010)

kann auch sein, dass die mails einfach noch in der queue hängen. 
Die werden ja nicht direkt nachdem du den clam gestartet hast abgearbeitet.

Du kannst das abarbeiten der queue aber forcieren mit 


```
postqueue -f
```
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (28. Juni 2010)

Hatte das Problem bereits vor Monaten, am selben Tag nachdem ClamAV in den Debian-Standardrepos das "End of life" erreicht hatte und bin durch das Forum zu einer Lösung gekommen: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2972&highlight=clamav


----------

